# External Frame Backpack Waist Belt. Where can I get one tomorrow?



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey - I have an external frame pack that has a broken waist belt and I need to get a replace tomorrow.

Something like the following:

GEN I USMC MARPAT Hip Belt Waist Belt Waistpad Arcteryx Main Pack UGC

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GEN-I-USMC-...05&prg=10335&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=151196810557&rt=nc

Does anyone know where I can pick one up between Sandy and Ogden?
I've checked Smith and Edward's and they don't have anything.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Is the belt broken, or just the buckle?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Broken, was really old to begin with. The buckles were metal - really loud and uncomfortable.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kirkhams has lots of stuff like that and especially the buckles, but very likely has a belt too or possibly make you one as they sell all kinds of nylon have a tent repair place in house, but I guarantee it wont b3 $3.99. REI...good luck!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Wish I had seen this sooner, I have a few old packs for spare parts in the garage.


----------

